# Summit Goldens & Westben Goldens



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a thread discussing Summit Goldens-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ever-breeder-puppy/432833-mn-wi-breeders.html

This thread came up about Westben-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...-breeder-puppy/502416-westben-goldens-nc.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Beth (Summit) is arguably the most well known handler of Goldens in the world. 
Westben Goldens.

No matter who you get your puppy from, be sure you can verify on OFA at least the core 4 clearances.


----------



## huntershadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you! They are saying that the OFA for the Summit sire is not permanent yet because he won't be 2 for another month or so. Apparently the X-rays for permanent OFA isn't until they are 2? The preliminary clearances were ok.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I didn't look the dogs up that they're breeding, mostly because last time I looked @ Summit's site I think it was at least 5 years out of date, and I just found the link to the Westben site but didn't look @ who they were breeding. And now I see I shouldn't have put that website in my post. 

Preliminary breedings are sometimes done to test out a dog on one's own girls, if the prelims are stellar and he is being sought after. I dk who this dog is, but as of late it seems like a lot of people are using underaged dogs more than has been considered acceptable in the past. There's one in FL who had >10 litters before 2! So, look at the prelims, realize only one vet is looking @ them not the three who will see finals, and if they are fairs, I'd worry the prelim might be a gift. Excellent otoh isn't terribly likely to change in a couple months, IF the rads were done recently. They may have been done at 12 months, and if those were fairs, you have a whole year to fear outcome. The difference in these prelims and most other ones we see here is that there is little chance they won't get finals done. Prelims are a fact of life in dogs who are finished before 2 YO.. but finals will be done, no doubts. Feel free to post or PM the names if you like.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

huntershadow said:


> Does anyone have any insight into Summit Goldens in Wisconsin or Westben Goldens in North Carolina? I'm considering a liter from Westben who breeds with Summit. I believe Summit is a rather reputable breeder but can't find much info on them. Does anyone have any experience with either? Thank you!



Wait - aren't you about to pick up an 8-week old puppy and drive home 9 hours? 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/508800-road-trip-8-weeks.html

Are you already looking at getting a second puppy?


----------



## huntershadow (Mar 30, 2009)

it would be the same pup! the sire is under 2 with prelim so trying to understand if that's ok before I get her.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I found a litter on the Marketplace... is this the litter you are looking at? I also noticed that Westben has a "foster" program, is this the plan?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

huntershadow said:


> it would be the same pup! the sire is under 2 with prelim so trying to understand if that's ok before I get her.



Ooooh! This makes far more sense! :smile2: For a moment there, I was thinking, you crazy! One 8-week-old is all the puppy you need at one time! lol


----------



## huntershadow (Mar 30, 2009)

do you mind sharing the link to the marketplace listing so I can see if it's the same one?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The core clearances are in place but not sure about breeders that sell on puppyfind and have "foster" programs. Even the pics of westergaard kennels looks massive so guessing... and only guessing, they produce a massive amount of puppies. 

I hope some of the breeders on the forum can give you more information on this place. I have a 3 yr old from a large volume breeder and she is beautiful and exceptionally good with cats and kids. But she was sick the first 4 months, has serious eye issues and poor structure under all that hair. This causes her to struggle with jumps and swimming but she has the determination to work at it, it's just hard to watch her struggle. She is also the one that HATES to have her nails done, complies with baths and blow dries but we have really had to work at teaching this. She hates to have her feet trimmed! She had to learn how to come into the house and walk through doorways. Not enough people contact as a baby. But I've been training dogs since the 1960's and knew how to work through this. 

The pup that came from a hobby breeder is so easy to live with, easy to bathe, clean ears and cut nails. Happy to lay on the grooming table for the blow dry and quick to housebreak. There is something to be said about a hobby breeder that whelps their pups in the bedroom and spends time with them every day.

But this is my choice. Just be prepared for a landshark and tons of training from the day you come home. The hobby bred pup did not have the landshark gene and loved to cuddle and give kisses. Up to you...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Not for me, I'm not settling for prelims. Why the rush? No way. Plus I demand a NCL test and all the other DNA tests. I do all that on my own dogs, why would I except something less from the parents of puppies I'm buying?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hopefully OP can come back and give us names of the parents. Cause the marketplace ad is for a Natalius Sire and the hips are not prelims, they were done at 24 months. The pups are 8 weeks. So either it's a different litter from a different daddy or the names got mixed up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WestBen raise top miniature show horses, and has a boarding kennel business locally as well as goldens. ( speaking to the size)


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

Huntershadow, did you end up getting this puppy from Westben? A family member of mine is about to take home a 14 week old from Westben and I think it may be the same litter you were discussing in your post. I think the parent's are Sugar and Merit, but I wasn't able to get much more info from them. Just curious.


----------

